# Trolley jacks



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

Guys and Girls,
I have a Clarkes trolleyjack 1.25 tons, its a lightweight ali one and is very quick to jack up a car.
see link below for details..

http://www.machinemart.co.uk/shop/product/details/ctj1250a-11-4-tonne-aluminium-trolley-jack

the problem i have is that i need to put some kind of rubber block on the saddle where you meet the car. Currently it has a flat rubber seat with dimples and this stands just proud of the saddle base.
i need a larger piece of rubber that i can cut a groove in so that i can use the jack on the sills ( the place where you use the scissor jacks that come with the car)
Any advice would be welcome

Thanks......Kev


----------



## cleancar (Sep 21, 2006)

i use a piece of wood with a slot in it to fit your sills perfectly


----------



## chris l (Mar 5, 2007)

Seen this thread???

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=185071&highlight=pinch


----------



## cledwen (Sep 24, 2007)

Here

http://www.puckstop.com/acatalog/Pucks_and_Balls.html

here

http://www.ice-hockey-skates.co.uk/product_81-30-161_Ice-Hockey-Puck---Single-Rate.htm

and here for multiples

http://www.ice-hockey-skates.co.uk/...icial-Black-Ice-Hockey-Pucks----Multi-Buy.htm

Don't buy those 'jack pads' from eBay, somebody is reselling pucks for an extortionate price


----------



## salsheikh (Jul 5, 2010)

Bero is selling them for £7 delivered which isnt a bad price considering the hassle required to cut that groove if you dont have the correct tools. i've bought one for my jack.


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

Thanks for all the replies Guys, most helpfull, will have a look at the web pages now.:thumb:

Kev


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

chris l said:


> Seen this thread???
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=185071&highlight=pinch


Yeah, remember seeing it but could not find it
Thanks for the link.

Kev


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

cledwen said:


> Here
> http://www.ice-hockey-skates.co.uk/...icial-Black-Ice-Hockey-Pucks----Multi-Buy.htm


Thanks, good to know if i need more; a good deal cheaper than I got 50 for!


----------



## robj20 (Jan 20, 2009)

Bit of wood and use the chassis rails stronger than the sills.


----------

